# What do you think about my compositions? Part I



## MilanStevanovich (Nov 4, 2011)

This year I'm trying going to take my chances at 3 Austrian music academies, composition major, so i just though i could try and take on some hard critics on my compositions. These compositions are the ones that i will be presenting to the committee. The soun d is not so great either, because it's in midi format. I'll add a few examples (not whole sheet music) and some mp3s.So feel free to criticize me as much as you can,you can as well give some good suggestions.A compliment here and there would be nice too  .Thanks in advance.

Milan

"Ra" (The lyricist prefers that the lyrics stay hidden for now)








My First Polyphony








*There is also part II of this post (http://www.talkclassical.com/18170-what-do-you-think.html#post273121) , since I can't attach more than 5 files. Hope you enjoy!*


----------

